

Technology Predictions of 1829 - smollett
http://mikerendell.com/gaze-into-my-crystal-ball-1829-the-march-of-intellect

======
melling
I like this statement. You could use it today.

"It is titled “The March of Intellect” and has the alternative title of “Lord
how this world improves as we grow older.’ The main title is borrowed from a
well-known phrase of the time, describing how the likes of Jeremy Bentham,
Lord Brougham and others thought that educating the masses, and harnessing
technology, would transform our world – for the better."

There are 7 billion people on the planet. Imagine if we educated everyone and
then we could find a way for us to work on solving the important problems.

